#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مصر: اشتباكات بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين أمام مقر وزارة الخارجية في القاهرة

## رويتر

أنباء عن وقوع اشتباكات بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مدخل مقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية في القاهرة بعد محاولة المتظاهرين اقتحام إحدى بوابات المبنى والشرطة تستخدم القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر كاملا
أفادت الأنباء بوقوع اشتباكات بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مدخل مقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية في القاهرة بعد أن حاول المتظاهرون اقتحام إحدى بوابات المبنى.

وقال مراسل وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إن المتظاهرين تمكنوا من فتح إحدى بوابات المبنى الذي يقع في منطقة بولاق أبو العلا بوسط القاهرة واقتحموا غرفة الأمن.

وقامت الشرطة على الفور بالتدخل وتفريق المتظاهرين مستخدمة القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

وكانت الاشتباكات قد تجددت الأربعاء بين الشرطة وآلاف المصريين الذين تحدوا حظرا حكوميا وواصلوا احتجاجهم على حكم الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.

وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط قتلى وعشرات المصابين واعتقال حوالي 700 شخص حتى الآن.

ونفى مصدر أمني الأنباء عن سقوط قتيلين جديدين نتيجة للمصادمات مشيرا إلى أن الشخصين وهما ضابط شرطة وسيدة قتلا في حادث سير.

وكان متظاهرون قد أضرموا النار في بناية حكومية في مدينة السويس كما حاولوا إشعال النيران في مقر محلي للحزب الحاكم وذلك في وقت متأخر من يوم الأربعاء، وفق مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان.

وألقى محتجون قنابل حارقة على مقر الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم في السويس لكنهم فشلوا في إضرام النيران فيه.

وأطلقت الشرطة قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المحتجين في محاولة لتفريقهم.

وأمرت الشرطة المصرية أصحاب المحلات التجارية بإغلاقها بعد ورود أنباء عن أعمال سلب.

----------


## mayo0

rbna m3aky ya masr

----------


## ابن البلد

> rbna m3aky ya masr


ربنا يستر فعلا على مصر

----------

